# Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji :) *UPDATED June 28*



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

We adopted these two sweetie pies a little over a week ago. They are the best, we love them so much!! They are not from the same litter, but they love each other like brothers and best friends.  They are 11 (Hans) and 9 (Benji) weeks old.

Hans:









Benji:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

They could not be more adorable!! :luv :luv


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

Have a lot of fun with them. :luv Benji and Hans are a great names for those sweeties! My Grandfathers name was Hans. :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

:luv They look like they could be real brothers. It will be fun to watch them grow up in pictures.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

The names are actually the ones the adoption agency gave them. But they fit so well, that we simply couldn't think of better names. 

I've been taking sooo many pictures and making tons of videos. At this pace, I'll need to buy an external HDD just for their stuff ^_^

Hans is extremely open, he jumps headfirst into any new scenario. He has a huge heart, he's been making sure Benji is feeling good and been teaching him the usual kitty stuff, like scratching on the scratching post and stuff.  He also always says hi and good morning to us whenevr we wake up, or he wakes up. Rubs his little face all over ours, and actually licks our mouths *lol* He also gave me little love bites on my nose, haha.

Benji is more shy, he's not so fond of a human hand reaching towards him yet (we think he might have been hurt), but he has improved so much, and now he loves to be petted, especially when he's sleepy.  He plays with Hans like there's no tomorrow, they are such good friends.


----------



## misty073 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

awww they are sooo cute :luv 

We just brought home two little kittens about 3 weeks ago now (I think they are about 8-9 weeks old now) I didnt realize how much fun having two at once is  I could sit and watch them play for hours LOL

Enjoy your new babies!!...Right now as I type this one of mine keeps trying to climb up my leg Ow Ow Ow LOL


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

I just looked through all the pictures I made, and realized that actually, I don't have a good full body picture of either of them! 8O 8O 

All the ones that show the full body got blurry in one way or another, since they are always on the move 

Thanks for asking for them pics, now I will not rest until I take tons of good full pictures. ^_^


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

OMG, their noses! THEIR NOSES!!!!! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

Sweet


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

CataholicsAnonymous, I LOVE your profile pic, it says everything in just a couple of frames.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

So adorable! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

What pretty, _ahem_, I mean handsome boys! :luv 

Love the stripe pattern on both. Hate to admit it, cause I have three girls, but I think boys are my favorite.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

Here are two more pictures of Hans. ^_^ Benji is harder to catch without a blur somewhere on the pic, he seems to be moving all the time.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

I took several full body pictures of the little ones, will upload them as soon as I can


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

Congratulations on your new kittens! They are both adorable.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

Thank you everyone ^_^

Here are 4 new pictures, some of the best ones I could take (you have no idea how many blurry pictures I have *lol*)
You can see that they've been very busy growing :luv 

(Advice for picture taking for people who have troubles with blurriness because of moving kitties or low light conditions (when you don't want to use the flash): take as many pictures as you can when photographing your kitties, even if they don't change their poses or they're sleeping or whatever. One of them is bound to be perfect, and sometimes a tiny expression change in your kitties face or pose that you might not even notice can make a picture look so adorable!)

Benji:










Benji:










Hans: 










Hans:


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

What gorgeous little boys! :luv :luv And they look like they have grown even since your first pictures posted....  

Enjoy! 

Fran


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

They're so adorable! It's definitely hard taking clear pictures of furry subjects! I have hundreds of blurry pictures of my white little girls, you just have to keep trying, but you've got some great ones!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

OMG! They still have THEIR NOSES!!!!!


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

LOL CA :lol: they sure do ^_^

We love the little babies sooo much :luv


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji *

They are soooooooo sweet. I love their cute ears. :luv


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 13**

Here are some more pics of Hans and Benji 

They are growing so fast! ^_^
Hans is gonna be a big boy, Benji seems more petite.

They love each other very much! Even though Benji is smaller than Hans, he can already jump up on the kitchen counter! Nothing's safe anymore! :roll: 

Both kittens love to sit on the windowsill, Hans can attract the attention of squirrels on the front yard trees very easily.  He makes the kitty hunting "kekekeke" sound over and over, and the squirrels (two today) climb lower down on the tree, stare at the kitties and chat back like "fefefefefe".  It's hilarious to watch, this goes on until the squirrels decide they got beaten. 

Benji just waking up (notice the chair up against a wooden board in the background... Just one of the many kittyproofings we did, it's a wood shelf standing up against the fireplace, held in place by a chaiir, which in turn has two bricks holding it at the legs *lol*):










Benji wanting to be a model:










Hans trying to look all grown up, even though he isn't:










Hans with his favorite toys in the picture (A yellow straw, the yellow/black soccer ball, the long tunnel of light-up vortex, and yes, the food.  ). He's quite the soccer player!:










Brotherly love, they're doing it right. ^_^:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 13**

They are adorable, and the last picture was wonderful :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 13**

Wonderful pics! They are beautiful and will be so handsome when they are full grown. :luv


----------



## multipleminds (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 13**

They are stunning!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 13**

What beautiful boys! Hans has amazing eyes. They look so healthy and happy. What a pair!


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 13**

They're so precious!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 13**

Hey Mods.....Do we not have a cuteness warning in affect around here? 8O 
If we don't have one, we should. :dis 
I nearly fell off of my chair when I saw these two handsome boys.  
Even my hubby stood behind me and said that they were too adorable for 
words. This is from a man who does not want any more cats. Now because
of all of the boys' cuteness, he wants to go to the humane society to go kitten
"shopping".:yikes 
They are beautiful boys, and I wish you all the best, and lots of fun with your 
new family.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 13**

Georgous kitties! :luv


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 17**

Just for the curiousness of it, here are the adoption pictures we saw on PetsMart's adoption section when we decided to adopt them:

The three first are of Hans, and the three last are of Benji.

Hans










Hans is in the middle










Hans is on the right











These 3 are of Benji


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 17**

Awwww! :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 17**

Okay, I really can't take the cuteness of that last picture of them on the cat tree. It's almost too cute to believe it's real.

And see -- you've already inspired another member to get another cat!! That's awesome.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 13**



cat1963 said:


> Hey Mods.....Do we not have a cuteness warning in affect around here? 8O
> If we don't have one, we should. :dis
> I nearly fell off of my chair when I saw these two handsome boys.
> Even my hubby stood behind me and said that they were too adorable for
> ...



Thank you everyone!

I am so happy you decided to adopt another kitty, please post pics when you have him, I'd love to see it! ^_^

Hans and Benji are super adorable, and getting more and more sweet each day. It's fascinating to see them grow and develop their personalities. I'm so happy to see how they totally love each other! I have many videos of them playing, and also of the time when we first let them out of their "safe room" which was our bedroom 

I'll post some more pics soon, I think I'm addicted to taking pictures of them


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 19**

More pics!!!

Hans:











Benji:











More brotherly love :luv :


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 19**

The last picture is calendar worthy.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 19**

How cute! I LOVE the spotted belly!


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 19**



P&R said:


> How cute! I LOVE the spotted belly!



I've been trying to take a pic of Benji's spotted tummy, but all of the pics got blurry because he always moves right when I press the button *lol*

I hope one of these days I'll finally catch it, cause it's very beautiful


----------



## morgana24 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Two adopted babies, Hans and Benji  *UPDATED June 19**

You have two very handsome little guys!


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

More cuteness ^_^

Benji is sleeping up against Hans's back. 










Hans is sleeping with his tongue out ^_^










Stretched out on top of the kitty tree, both ends of both kitties are hanging over the edge 










Lounging


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Minami Kaori said:


>


I can read his Mind. "Gimme a milk!" :mrgreen: 

So cute!!!! :luv


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

Another picture of total love


----------



## diveraz (Mar 18, 2008)

So adorable..........Love em


----------

